# Who is going to join me today in not sending that email and/or text



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I am having a rough one over here. I keep fabricating reasons why I really need to call/email/text my soon to be ex. It's taking all my concentration this morning to remember the awful things he said to me and how crappy I have felt over the years.

GAH.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Ok now I am in tears. I was doing so well yesterday!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You can do it! It's weird, for me, I just hit a point and I had no desire to contact him any longer. Like now I dread having to send him a text or email or call him. LIke right now I need to send him an email about money and visitation but I would rather play around on here. LOL. It gets better, I promise! 

Sara Evans "A Little Bit Stronger" go listen. Perfect song.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for the support. this really sucks right now.


----------



## cantbelieveitisdone (May 16, 2011)

Too late! He had replied on Facebook to an invite to a bar party for tonight.. remind you, this is his 2nd day out of the house. So I couldn't help but send a snide remark about how he couldn't wait to get out there on the prowl. I mean really day 2? He responded how "excuse him for wanting to go and catch up with friends and take his mind off of things" He left, he wanted this..he hasn't seemed one ounce of sad about it for the past month and a half.. Facebook can be dangerous as I'd rather not know, but then I want to be able to see what he is doing. Catch 20/20.


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

I can totally relate. I have only been in this a day, he left yesterday. Had heated texts last night but today i want to email him about anything and it is so hard to do. I was with him for 33 years so I miss him so much.

How long have you been apart? Everyone says it gets easier every day but I sure hope so.

Hang in there and sorry I don't have a lot of advice just can relate.

Is your divorce going thru?


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know why people say it gets easier, I think you just figure out how to hide it better. I am sticking to my no contact policy until MC on thursday afternoon. He left to go to his apt last night with me on our bed in tears, no goodbye or anything. This after more than 25 years together. I only limited people who know what is going on, still have to face telling co-workers, family, friends, neighbors. Why oh why. We could do anything right now, we could take up hobbies, travel, stay in bed late, exercise together, visit our kids, wait for grandchildren. We really don't fight, have similar interests, enough money to own two houses. It is really bad timing, I think. Kids went off to college, I went back to school and started a new job, his brother died, then my Dad, midlife stuff...not the kind of thing you just dump everything over. I will not text, I will not text, I will not text.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for you guys. I don't want anyone to feel like I do. We were together for 8 and married for almost 4-so not as long. I can't imagine.

Soon to be ex isn't on Facebook, but I haven't blocked him from aim. I look a couple of times a day to see if he's around. I guess I like to think of him sitting there all sad and online.

I opened this thread because I had the mouse hovering over his name to message him and tell him how sad I am. I couldn't do something worse! It's been a week and a day. We are terrible together but I still miss him so much which is clearly stupid.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I started a notebook of the things I would be talking to my H about today. Not nagging about the relationship, just the day to day stuff. Talked to the kids, gonna shop after work. What would he think about changing the bedroom around, plans for the weekend ahead. I am thinking about a road trip this summer, wrote that down, that way I get them off my brain, and I think, I will have them all here for when (ha, if) he comes home. One day and it is helping


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

You are generous sadand. I make my friends listen to it all. Luckily my friends are saints and let me ramble as long as I need to.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Posting again instead of sending an email/text. Why is it so hard to stay away from someone who clearly doesn't want to be around you?? I am so mad at myself.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

hang in there staircase, you can get through this day without texting


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Believe me...as it came as a surprise as to when he left...it does get easier and things wind down about 7.5 weeks into it. Still a lot of pain ahead of me, but we can do this and come out on the other side smelling like roses ;o) Don't send any correspondence. That is the rule! the 180 rule. Right now they only act from a place of dominance, and appear not to care about us. So they won't respond like we want them to anyway. Save yourself from yourself ;o)


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Thank you ladies! I really appreciate the support. I just opened AIM again and yes, there he is. 

ok, closed out AIM mid post. I am so upset I am lightheaded. I can't wait until I don't think about him anymore.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I sent a text today. Oops. I do feel better now that it's out of my system though so there is that.


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

what did your text say, were you nice or angry? what was the reaction from him? Did he acknowledge you?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

It was a monumentally stupid text. I have been stewing since last night and finally it just came out. Dumb crap like "I still don't understand how you went from having sex with me and telling me you love me then 48 hours later emailing me details of our divorce" blah blah blah blah. I got some crap back like "it doesn't mean I don't love you. I can love you all I like but it doesn't mean it will work"

w/e.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I made my husband leave on Monday. He phoned to see if I was ok at lunchtime, I said very little. He came to the house Tuesday to pick up my daughter and get more clothes, I said 'Hello' as I passed him on my way to work. He has tried to call me today, but I was at work. I am sad and lonely, but am not e mailing him.

It is our daughter's birthday sunday and I have good reason to, but I will not!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

sadand said:


> I don't know why people say it gets easier, I think you just figure out how to hide it better.


Because it does get easier. It doesn't mean that you don't ever have bad days or feel sad or cry, it just means it doesn't consume you from sun up to sun down. You find things that occupy your time. You go to counseling, you spend time with friends, you try new things. 

Am I happy that my H & I are separated? No, I'm not, but there isn't anything I can do about it.
I could sit around, mope and cry and never get out of bed, but it won't make me feel any better!

There is more to you than your spouse. Take this time to get to know you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadsuzy (May 15, 2011)

Delinquent Girl. "There is more to you than your spouse. Take this time to get to know you" 


This makes me happy to read because I have always put my spouse before myself. And I feel like I have lost myself in the process. Thank you. So few words can make such a difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I think as women especially, we lose ourselves in becoming wives, mothers, etc. And we lose who we were before all of that. I'm not saying that men don't also go through it but I can only speak for women.

I won't lie, the first month my H was gone was h*ll. I couldn't eat, sleep, anything. I looked like h*ll and everything made me cry.
But one day it just hit me. I'm worth more than this. So I picked myself up, and put my best foot forward. This separation has been the worst/best thing to ever have happen to me. It has given me the wake up call I needed to change my life, to learn about me again, to love me again.

The most important relationship you'll ever have is the one with yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for those great posts DG. Sometimes I feel like the only person in the world going through this and I don't know what to do. I love this site. You guys are awesome!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

sadsuzy said:


> This makes me happy to read because I have always put my spouse before myself. And I feel like I have lost myself in the process. Thank you. So few words can make such a difference.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was the story of our entire relationship-what makes _him _ happy. Haha I am so bitter I hope the answer right now is "nothing." You all are so kind and positive. I hope my venting isn't casting a dark shadow over the divorce forum.


----------



## GitanaGirasol (Apr 21, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> You can do it! It's weird, for me, I just hit a point and I had no desire to contact him any longer. Like now I dread having to send him a text or email or call him. LIke right now I need to send him an email about money and visitation but I would rather play around on here. LOL. It gets better, I promise!
> 
> Sara Evans "A Little Bit Stronger" go listen. Perfect song.


This. Absolutely this, no matter how obvious it seems. This song is getting me through dark days.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

So true, I have no need to send him a text or talk to him. Our bizness is done till July when he better pay me my money he owes or I will be sending a server to alert that I am suing his azz ;o) DG that is some good advice. It really does get better and my guess is 8 weeks, since it has been 8 weeks today since the cowardly lion left and I am OK. Actually, better than OK


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

DelinquentGurl said:


> I think as women especially, we lose ourselves in becoming wives, mothers, etc. And we lose who we were before all of that. I'm not saying that men don't also go through it but I can only speak for women.
> 
> I won't lie, the first month my H was gone was h*ll. I couldn't eat, sleep, anything. I looked like h*ll and everything made me cry.
> But one day it just hit me. I'm worth more than this. So I picked myself up, and put my best foot forward. This separation has been the worst/best thing to ever have happen to me. It has given me the wake up call I needed to change my life, to learn about me again, to love me again.
> ...


GREAT ADVICE! I have not been on here for several weeks. My ex left in January so I am a ways down the road. Take care of you. I started taking Jiu Jitsu & boxing classes. For me the very intense physical workouts worked off a ton of stress & helped me feel great. Plus I met a lot of awesome new people.

I am happier now than I have been in a long time. My ex was a very negative person. Horrible attitude to be around. 

Hang in there ladies. Life does go on & it will go the way it is supposed to.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone said this to me once

"Become the woman only a fool would leave" and it's true.

I will become that woman. I am becoming that woman. I'm doing it for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

DelinquentGurl said:


> Someone said this to me once
> 
> "Become the woman only a fool would leave" and it's true.
> 
> ...


Great posts, DG. All of them. I never thought I'd be in this place, especially when all the sh!t first started hitting the fan. I thought I'd die if we separated or divorced. I lost my identity somewhere along the line. There was no ME, only US. That's not healthy. 

It's so refreshing to look at things I posted before, and how much I've changed, in really what has been only a month since I've turned it around. Love to see others go that way. I'm so proud of so many people here. Posters would get frustrated with me in my thread and keep telling me to let go and I didn't understand. Now I do. And I wish I could reach through the computer screen and get that message across. It's SOOOOO important to let go. Letting go doesn't mean giving up all hope, it means detaching from the "US" and becoming the YOU again. Find yourself. It will be the best thing you'll ever do. Biggest lesson learned for those left behind.


----------



## sadsuzy (May 15, 2011)

i just need to post because i want to text him so badly. and this forum is the only thing giving me the strength not to. 



so depressed.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I was not able to resist the urge last night and now we've been texting like we're old buddies. I am so mad at myself right now.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Staircase it's a process. Next time you feel the urge remember how mad you felt with yourself and try to put it off a little longer.
I feel proud. Threw husband out on Monday. He phoned Monday luchtime to see how I was, I said little. Have not contacted him all week. Know he has asked our daughter about me and I had a missed call.
Received e amil yesterday . Jist of it-brifly and it had a friendly tone.

Guess you know where I am staying...
Hope you are ok, but know you are not, also know you hate me right now.
You got wrong idea about those txts, though you have every reason to doubt me.
We were having a really nice weekend, which is why I asked you to go out.
I am moving into new place (Just around the corner from us!) early nxt wk.
I really want us to get along.
........ says grandparents coming for birthday on Sun I am working both days, but will go and fetch them after work-let me know.

I replied

Yes I know where you are staying (mutual friends of ours) I have been speaking to ..... bout what has happened since Sunday.
I do not want to talk on e mail about what happened on Sunday, I have tried this way to correspond recently and you ignored me. Let me know when you want to talk to me. I feelmessed up in your mess, wonder what was real in our marriage. Need to talk to get back on track myself. Thought I was doing ok but this has set me back.
Can give you towels sheetsetc
Can you reassure me about finances have not gone to solicitor am afraid you have taken on too much to manage financially.
Appreciate you fetching mum and dad.


I read it to friends they thought it good stuck to what needed to be done no emotion.

But I am in shreds. I want to say yes weekend was nice. Now keep looking for another e mail.

Dreading Sunday putting on this front.

Daughters prom last night, the first event he missed. Feels sick and ill.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

ugh reindeer that is harsh. I know the looking for another email thing. I did that this morning to see if I missed any texts. Honestly, I shouldn't have any problems remembering why we are having divorce papers drafted. He is an a-hole with moments of nice guy in between.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

feel free to write the msg, just put off sending it for at least 1/2hr, I went thru the needing to make contact, but was able to ween myself off that - with bucket loads of help from my family here.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I decided to look up this thread. I really want to send a letter to my husband telling him how bad I feel, asking him to tell me the truth, he has lied more than I thought, and this is not the first time. I want him to know I am really not doing well. I want to tell him how much he has upset our family.

I also want to contact OW as she thinks I am under the impression that this has been going on just since March. I would like to tell her that I now realise it has been going on for many months, maybe even longer.

I know it will do no good, why would she care she only knows what he has told her about me-and I don’t know what that is. Last time with someone else it was that I was almost mad! I doubt he has even told her that I have proof. She won’t care so I must not contact her again!

My daughter who is 16 went for breakfast with him yesterday, she said he looked ill. He told her he had been a bad dad, and apologised. No denial! He has not admitted to me, I want him to say he has been a bad husband, tell me if my suspicions were right. All the time I was trying to cheer him up, was he just in guilt. I guess he looked ill today, but he still has her to go back to. Now when our parents know, it will all die down and he will be free and happy, leaving me wondering. 
I know this serves no purpose, I am worth better-reason I don’t want to contact him. But I sooo do!!!!

Hope this has stopped me now.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Did that stop you from sending the email, reindeer? I had a rough night last night, too. I'm glad you wrote that all out, sounds like your head is in the right place. 

I ask myself the same questions you did. Does he already know this? Does he even care? The answer 99.9% of the time is yes he knows, no he doesn't care.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I did not send it or txt OW. I have wasted a good day though by researching things like 'does wayward spouse feel guilt', 'do affairs last' etc etc. Pointless!

I can't help it right now, I am analysing everything right now, what is the point.

Daughter seeing him again tonight, i don't have to, but I hatejust hearing about him right now, or how mad our dog goes when he pulls up in his car.

I wish I could stop obsessing, I was ok , why has it all changed.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Ugh, I know how you feel. Good days then like a bolt of lightening, bad days. People told me when I first starting posting here that the good days start to outnumber the bad days. I totally didn't believe it but it's starting to happen. The bad days still really suck, though 

I'm like you at times, I want to know what he's doing, what he's thinking, where he is going. It makes me crazy sometimes. I try to just assume he's having a blast without me and get used to the fact that he's loving life without me. That way I stop thinking about it faster. I dunno, it works for me (sometimes).


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

staircase, I was resisting the impulse to write my stbx a nasty note and tell her how stupid she is and try to force some rules etc. Was also getting really really angry about OM (and having some violent mental pictures of messing him up).

It was a bad place I needed to get out of it fast, and since I have basically no hope of R I actually decided to have a text conversation with someone new - I put a profile on PoF and it only took a few minutes before a nice lady responded. Instead of having a nasty and destructive dialog with my stbx I had a pleasant and encouraging text conversation with someone new.

It is certainly weird, I feel some level of discomfort (not guilt or shame or anything) just that I am still emotionally attached to wife, but we need to sever that somehow and its not like I'm try to exploit anyone or seek a hookup, just being honest and friendly - was even a little flirty (but not too much, not planning to follow it up or anything)


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I tryto focus on if I could have him back, would I really want it, and the question is no, as i don't think i could ever get over it this time. I guess I am just mourning the good times and there were lots. But there is also this other dark hidden side of him. He has so many issues of his own, until they are dealt with he will always be like this.

Yes I will have some good days again soon. Take care yourself. I sometimes wish we could all be in one big room and see each other, wear name badges, and introduce ourselves! We could have a blast!


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lon i have registered with POF,just to look, but have not posted a profile yet. Certainly no way ready, just want to see what is around with a view to the future, as I don't really want to remain alone forever. Is it ok just to chat to people, without a view to meeting up-even just for a coffee date?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

reindeer said:


> Lon i have registered with POF,just to look, but have not posted a profile yet. Certainly no way ready, just want to see what is around with a view to the future, as I don't really want to remain alone forever. Is it ok just to chat to people, without a view to meeting up-even just for a coffee date?


Yeah I was just looking around too, but after viewing a few profiles you have to create your own in order to browse, so I did but it was basic though I had to put up a pic and can't hide it. 

Anyways, yeah decided when I was in bad spot to start writing down some of good qualities then realized why not put them on pof, so I jumped in.

I think if you are honest and upfront about it there is absolutely nothing wrong with just chatting. It may limit your repies and that is probably good because it filters out all the jerkwads. I basically said I was just looking around, possibly for a friendly date and maybe even follow it up if it is right.

In my case I said I was recently separated. Of course the first question is "for how long" so I just went with it but tried to steer the conversation away from ex-talk. There will probably be some desparate people that will jump all over your profile, but I stayed honest and not too flirty and met a friend (though she may be a little obsessed already so I'll try cooling it )

Anyways not meaning to jack the thread, but it certainly did get my mind of writing my stbx.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lon yes, the photo is the problem, don't really want to be visible yet as lots of people I know use it. I know what you mean about people asking about how long separated-it is an important question for people looking for a relationship proper. think I will refrain for now. glad you had fun tho


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

What is POF? I've done some shopping on online man catalogs out of curiosity, too. I put up a profile but no picture so I'm not getting any hits. I'm sure it doesn't help that I feel gross about an extra 20lbs I need to lose so I put down I'm a giant fatty on the profile.

I am NOT remotely ready to meet anyone. I wouldn't consider dating for a very long time. Like I said, just wanted to know what the prospects might be down the road.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

for the photo and people recognizing me I said screw it I didn't end my marriage I didn't do anything wrong, I'm the strong one here and if I want to make a connection I have every right.

Funny thing I think I found my stbx profile on there, no photo no real description but the details match precisely as well as the chemistry and the writing style, and her username seemed like the giveaway (used part of her business' name).

Also in the matches it keeps linking me to one of my wife's friends I didn't know was on there - I'm sure by now shes seen mine and told wife about it. Meh!


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

POF is Plenty of Fish a big dating free website- most popular one here I think.

Oh lon I thought you said you had to post a photo, or was that just to look at more profiles?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Oh, cool. I'll check that one out for more man-browsing. No more Australians and software developers, please.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

> What is POF?.


Plentyoffish.com



> online man catalogs


lol



> I'm sure it doesn't help that I feel gross about an extra 20lbs I need to lose so I put down I'm a giant fatty on the profile.


yeah that would kill your chances  I'm not exactly happy about my physical appearance either, just don't tell the people you may be interested in that!



> I am NOT remotely ready to meet anyone. I wouldn't consider dating for a very long time. Like I said, just wanted to know what the prospects might be down the road.


That was my basic reason for joining, but I've let myself go with it a little, because I haven't had fun, with a woman or anyone for that matter, for a long time. But to each their own, don't put yourself out there if you're not ready, I just mae this suggestion as a way to get your mind off trying to reconnect to someone that only hurts you.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

reindeer said:


> Oh lon I thought you said you had to post a photo, or was that just to look at more profiles?


Maybe its just for men, or else perhaps I was doing something wrong - there are a ton of women's profiles that have no photos, but I actually haven't looked up men's profiles


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Heh, thanks Lon. I think I put overweight on there as a defense thing, you know? Like I AM FAT SO DON'T EVEN BOTHER TALKING TO ME.

The truth is I've lost a ton of weight and feel/look pretty good. Just don't want to do any false advertising.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I get it! For me I'm just tired of NOT putting myself out there, done that my whole life and it doesn't often result in good things.

I can't remember much of your story staircase... you are waiting for court date? Doubtful it will ever be restored? Right? If you are not ready then by no means go to the personals! And you don't have to, you got this community to talk to whenever you want!


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lon how long have you been separated, you sound like you are completely done now and really ready to focus on you. i wonder how long it will TRULY take me to get to that. i have been through this before and it was about 18 months before i could even consider being interested in anybody else.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

reindeer, it is strange, physically I haven't been separated that long, technically she didn't get her own place (I don't even know what to call her still: wife? ex-wife? STBXW?) until last week, though for the past month and a half she has mostly been staying at a friend's house, even times when she's taken care of our 4 year old son. Though it feels like we've been separated in the same home since we seemed to give up on MC last summer. I don't know that I'll ever feel "completely" done, part of me fears I'm maybe just in the eye of the storm. I do know that I have to focus on me more, and now that we are co-parenting I do have much more free time to work on that. I've been in a depression for the past couple years and that has taken its toll on things, but I've been putting in more dedicated effort to try building momentum to fix it since we went to MC over a year ago... I felt like I was making "slow" progress, and when the rug was pulled from me and she left I lost all direction. I realized having her in my life, the way we were has been very stifling and the anger and pain of it all has really been a motivator for me to heal my soul. I so wish I was working on this with her in my life, but she is making it known that she checked out and is not interested in the least at R and is pursuing other things in her life - I think shes in the fog and will be for longer than I am willing to wait around for. It sucks, not what I want but got to move on, and at times is a big weight off my chest. And I'm trying to make myself enjoy it, it seems positive.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

staircase said:


> Oh, cool. I'll check that one out for more man-browsing. No more Australians and software developers, please.


Hey, hey stair, watch it with the software developers! I'm not one of those that lives, eats, and breaths that stuff. While I do enjoy the challanges; it's just a job. And no, I don't eat donuts and twinkies while I am working - seen the stereotypical movie on that. I do have several hobbies and all of them include staying away from the computer. :lol:


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lon thanks for explaining. I am really pleased that you have come to a place where you now realise that you can move forward in your life and enjoy it. :smthumbup:

It does not sound like it has been an easy ride for you at all, but you are bouncing back. Wife or whatever she now is ,does sound like she is not sure about anything. Hearing how other people cope under really difficult circumstances, which are all individual to them really helps me.

I miss so much what I 'THOUGHT' was my husband,but now I am forced to think that maybe that was not the real him. i would love to have had a chance to work with him on our marriage too, but actually I no longer think I could forgive him. 

So why am I grieving him so much? Well time will heal, and maybe POF:lol:


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> Hey, hey stair, watch it with the software developers! I'm not one of those that lives, eats, and breaths that stuff. While I do enjoy the challanges; it's just a job. And no, I don't eat donuts and twinkies while I am working - seen the stereotypical movie on that. I do have several hobbies and all of them include staying away from the computer. :lol:


picture the stereotypical neckbeard up writing crap at 2am-aaaand that's stbx. His office looked like an Apple store threw up.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not initiated any contact with my H for 10 whole days! I am so proud of myself!
It has been hard, I admit that but I'm doing it and I actually feel better when I don't. It beats reaching out only to be rejected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Excellent DG! You must feel fantastic!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

btw I broke the 180 today but it was only to say hey why don't you get your face out of reddit and deposit your half of the bill money into my damn account.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think that is considered breaking a 180 if you need to contact him for logistical reasons. I did send him a text saying he has a lot of mail here and he should stop and pick it up sometime, but that's it.
I'm talking about initiating contact when I tell him I'm missing him, thinking about him, etc. In other words, pursuing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Oh I know, I was anger-posting about the fact I had to text his dumb ass.

His mail gets delivered here every freaking day. It gets thrown out. He doesn't care, why should I? It's been coming here since he moved out over a year ago.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I still get mail for my ex husband and we've been divorced for 8 years! I figure whoever it is must not know him personally or else they'd know he hasn't lived here in years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I get mail addressed to my first ex from about 8 years ago as well...and his family's business that closed a lot longer ago than that.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

DG and Stair you aredoing just great. As soon as I logged on this morning,I saw your posts. Still feel like contacting him. My daughter saw him yesterday and day before said he looked unwell, and was quiet. All family now knows what he has done.
Just feel like trying to make him feel bad, in an e mail. Know there is no point. Glad I have seen your posts-thanks.

I am up to 3 days NC since the arranged meeting Sunday when I told him I had proof of affair.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :smthumbup:


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Cranksahew good to see a thumbs up from you!! I was not posting much, when you were on this site loads. I used to read all your posts, along with AmIamd and V...?. Hope all is going well with you, I took a lot of inspiration from reading you gradual progress. Reindeer


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry spelt your name wrong!


----------

